# Motor de lavadora



## susogf (Feb 26, 2014)

He comprado un motor de lavadora, de la marca NEDEC Tipo 20585.108 de 195 voltios y 310 hz
Lo voy a emplear para un proyecto de un pequeño torno, pero necesito identificar los cables
El conector tiene 5
Dos van al tacómetro y los tengo controlados
Pero luego hay tres más (Rojo azul y negro)
He medido la resistencia entre ellos, y es la misma entre los 3 (10 ohmios)
Como se realiza la conexion de estos tres cables para que el motor funcione correctamente?
Me he dado cuenta que no consigo ver las escobillas, por lo que creo que no lleva, ya que los que habia visto, normalmente son muy visibles para poder cambiarlas
Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2014)

Es probable que sea un brushless trifásico y necesitaría un driver.

Picando en más opciones subí alguna foto


----------



## susogf (Feb 26, 2014)

No creo que sea trifasico, ya que era de una lavadora Indesit de 7 kg


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2014)

Sacale los tornillos y abrilo a ver de que se trata


----------



## susogf (Feb 27, 2014)

Adjunto la foto del motor abierto
Creo que tenias razon ya que parece un motor trifasico de induccion sin escobillas
Ahora lo que necesito es saber como puedo hacer para que funciones sin la electronica de la  lavadora, que tipo de circuito tendria que montar o comprar
Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2014)

Ummmm , el tema es que necesitarías un variador y eso es muuy caro.

Cómo sabés que dos cables van  al tacómetro ?


----------



## susogf (Feb 27, 2014)

Porque ademas del rojo, azul y negro que van al interior, hay dos marrones, que se ve que van al tacometro que hay en el eje del motor
Como se tendria que pedir el variador,
hay algun esquema para construirlo?

Supongo que el que me lo vendio, vendia todos los componentes de la lavadora, 
y deberia estar entre ellos
Yo en realidad lo quiero para un torno electrico, supongo que otro motor seria menos complicado, pero ya que tengo este, me gustaria intentarlo


----------



## fen2006 (Feb 27, 2014)

sube la foto del tacometro... puede ser un interruptor centrifugo.


----------



## susogf (Feb 27, 2014)

No, el tacometro estoy seguro que es el tacometro
al medir entre sus bornas al mover el eje del motor da distintos valores de milivoltios
En la foto que he subido, ademas se ve en el eje del rotor el iman que va dentro del tacometro.
La duda está ahora en cuál es la forma más barata para conseguir que el motor funcione, 
ya que si la forma de arrancar requiere un coste superior a 30 euros, me sale más barato comprarme otro motor de segunda mano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2014)

Probá de conectarlo a los 110VCA con un capacitor, no es la mejor opción , pero si es la mas barata 










Aplicando esta sencilla fórmula: 
C = 50 · P · (220 / U)^2 · (50 / f) 

C= Capacidad del condensador en uF 
P= Potencia del motor trifásico en Kw 
U= Tensión de la red en V 
f= Frecuencia en Hz 

Es decir: 

C= 50·P (puesto que en españa f=50 i U=220) 

Tan sólo sustituye P por la poténcia del motor trifásico en KW y obtendras C en uF

http://angelatedo-angelatedo.blogspot.com.ar/2013/02/borrador-prueba-calculo-de-condensadores.html

Tendrás el 60 % de la potencia . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## susogf (Feb 27, 2014)

Eso haré y ya os contaré que pasa.
total de perdidos al rio
Muchas gracias por las sugerencias.


----------



## abh (Ene 17, 2015)

Buenas a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y tambien en la electronica, resulta que estaba reusando un motor de una lavadora marca "balay" de 6 cables + tierra con condensador, de escobillas y porsupuesto de AC mi problema es que gira en sentido horario y quiero que gire al reves ya que le solde unas roscas que no  son compatibles con su giro, intente cambiar los cables de fase y neutro del condensador y los naranjas en las terminales sin resultado, tambien lo puse al reves, y lo desmonte rotando 180 grados las escobillas y se saltaron los plomos (me pueden explicar por que?) Lo que me propongo es que me expliqueis como puedo cambiar el giro del motor, agradeceria que emplearan un vocabulario accesible, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2015)

Foto del motor ? 

Se invierte el sentido simplemente invirtiendo los cables de carbones-escobillas



> y lo desmonte rotando 180 grados las escobillas y se saltaron los plomos (me pueden explicar por que?)


 
Te mandaste alguna macana 

Bienvenido !


----------



## abh (Ene 17, 2015)

Vale gracias, lo intentare, aqui hay algunas fotos, algo mal hechas pero entendibles, muestra el motor y el condensador

Buenas, intente cambiar el cableado de las escobillas, no parece funcionar, el cableado que cambie estaba conectado a las escobillas y  al bobinado ya que la parte de las escobillas que comprobe con un tester esta conectada mediante un "puente"., ¿alguna idea?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2015)

A ver . . .  esos motores hacen el lavado en un sentido y en el otro , ya vienen preparados para eso.

Que es ésta caja y que contiene ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 123796


----------



## abh (Ene 21, 2015)

Creo que es el condensador de arranque

En esta imagen se muestra su informacion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2015)

Eso es un "filtro de línea" para que las chispas del motor no hagan ruido eléctrico en televiores , radios , etc.


----------



## abh (Ene 25, 2015)

Hola de nuevo, me hice un molino para triturar sustancias a polvos muy finos de bolas (conocido como ball mill), funciona con un motor de lavadora potente de AC, un condensador (el que venia con el motor), puesto que con la potencia excesiva del suministro de corriente (unos 230v) que hace que funcione con menos eficacia e incluso daña a la estructura decidi ponerle una pequeña tabla de componentes (que se muestra en la imagen) para regular la potencia, y por consecuente la velocidad de giro (rpm) el problema es que a pesar de que funciona, no lo hace de manera constante y en 5 minutos puede triplicar o dividir entre cinco, aveces aguanta a un ritmo constante durante mas tiempo pero no siempre, en resumen necesito saber como controlar la velocidad de giro del motor de manera constante y estable, gracias



Aqui el sistema de control de potencia, por cierto gracias por la ayuda en el otro problema



(Imagen en la que sale)


----------



## Kenzo (Ene 9, 2022)

Muy buenas!
Bien llego con todo un reto, al menos para mi... Deseo arrancar, controlar un motor de lavadora pero sus especificaciones y otros me tienen por decirlo de alguna manera perdido, es lo que tiene no saber.

Bueno, voy a poner toda la info posible de dicho motor, test, y otros a ver si lográis echarme una mano. Comentar que cualquier teoría pueda comentar es de cosas que haya leído, que yo supiera y que ninguna de ellas valgan, pero igual las  pongo.

*- Motor*
Nidec wc107a50100
*195V 310Hz 17500RPM

- Descripción*
- Motor de inducción con jaula de ardilla
- 5 terminales las cuales 2 son para el sensor de tacómetro y 3 para bobinas, la cuales midiendo los ohm dan las 3 la misma lectura, si la misma lo mida como lo mida.

*- Test*
- Meto corriente a dos de las terminales, arranca pero vibra y noto que se calienta, lo apago antes de 3 segundos.
- Desmonto carcasa, veo el sensor de tacómetro o rpm, quito las terminales dejando al aire 6 hilos de cobre con barniz.
- Mido continuidad y ohm y diferencio 2 bobinas, con las mismas medidas.

*- Mi conclusión más bien preguntas...*
- Motor inverter? o monofásico de 3 fases?
- Motor dos fases cada cual gira un sentido y otro?
- 3  fases y podre regularlo con un variador de 220v a tes fases o 3 fases normales?

Como rezo arriba, quisiera usarlo en varios proyectos y me gustaría no solo arrancarlo si no que controlarlo.
Veo que los hercios de trabajo son "altos" y "supongo" que solo son manejables con un variador, pero cual....

**¿Necesito si o si el controlador de dicha lavadora para su control? (aun que se monta en bastantes marcas y dudo que sean los mismos)
*¿Tendré que buscarme la vida y fabricar dicho controlador?
*¿O podre controlarlo con cierto tipo de variador?

Estoy abierto hacer más pruebas que mendigáis (si en mi mano esta) para intensar sacar esto par adelante .
Gracias.


*


Post: Agrego info que me han dado por ahí...Por si ayuda
Don't worry, I was in bed watching videos when your comment popped up. I found this: https://www.indesitspares.co.uk/motor-nidec-sole-0016105900-type-wc107a50100-17500rpm/product.pl?pid=1692103 and I think it is your motor. This is a three phases motor (induction motor) with high frequency rate, as you noted 310Hz at 195V (AC), able to spin up to 17500 rpm ! Beautiful! The motor has a tachometer for speed feedback. Tacho comes from the two thin brown wires. I think it's a tacho and not an angle detector because only two wires come from the unit and AFAIK no angular sensor have only two wires. The other thicker colored wires are the power coils. To drive this motor you need an inverter. If the feedback was from a resolver (or a hall sensor) for angular sensing then the motor would have required a brushless driver. However I don't know any inverter that has a tacho feedback input (but not an expert on inverters here), so probably you really need the inverter from the washing machine where the motor came from, but that would be tricky. I also found a guy who did exactly what you're trying to do: recovering this kind of motor from a washing machine and rebuilding the circuit to drive it; follow this link: https://circuitcellar.com/research-design-hub/variable-frequency-drive-part-2/ Hope this will be helpful. Greetings from the Alps. P.s. Consider to subscribe and share, to help the channel growth. Thank you.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2022)

El motor está diseñado para funcionar con *310Hz*, si le aplicas *50/60Hz* la corriente que circule debido a la diferencia de frecuencia *"Lo va a quemar"*.
Ese motor necesita la controladora del inverter para funcionar.


¿ Mas fotos del motor ?


----------

